# Other > Off Topic >  Hello Everyone. Share Website Reviews.

## samsingh01

Hello Everyone :Smile: 

I am a newbie here. I am a web designer. I have designed a website. Have a look at the website - *pen printing* and share your views regarding the website.

----------


## Industrial 3D Printing

Nice site!

----------


## TomHadson

Wow Nice and cool looking site. I m a buisness owner. See my site : Slim fit jeans Nairobi

----------


## lissi88

That is a nice domain, you have developed.

----------


## morganreiner

Do you use any CMS or did you code it completely by yourself and if so any pointers?

----------


## morganreiner

It looks really great that's for sure.

----------


## sieuinan

Hi you. I am happy when make friend with you.

----------


## marhomkhan

which website?

----------


## rananaeem

good one. really appreciate it

----------


## WeEden

Do you know that your website is loading too slow? What kind of hosting does your website have? Anyway, as a note, a lot of visitors who enter the website and see how slow it works, instantly close the website and never return to it. The same story was with my website too so I've decided to find another hosting service that can bring me quicker loading. I've searched a lot for the hosting, however, my IT friend has recommended me a Mangomatter list of the best hostings for the U.S. I picked the one that is not expensive but can bring me much better-loading speed than it was before. Btw, since then I still work with Mangomatter hosting, so if you want, you can try it by yourself.

----------


## WendyMorrisone

> Do you know that your website is loading too slow? What kind of hosting does your website have? Anyway, as a note, a lot of visitors who enter the website and see how slow it works, instantly close the website and never return to it. The same story was with my website too so I've decided to find another hosting service that can bring me quicker loading. I've searched a lot for the hosting, however, my IT friend has recommended me a Mangomatter list of the best hostings for the U.S. I picked the one that is not expensive but can bring me much better-loading speed than it was before. Btw, since then I still work with Mangomatter hosting, so if you want, you can try it by yourself.


Where can I find some more feedback?

----------

